# منو يعرف سؤالي :: عملية تصميم وتصنيع علب وقوالب الماء



## الزيتونة (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد تقرير عن عملية تصميم وتصنيع علب وقوالب الماء 
من المواد الاولية انتهاءا بتجهيز البطل بما يضمن المراحل التي تم بها تصميم وتصنيع البطل مع القالب واكون ممنونة لكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 فبراير 2010)

*مثبــت:* عذرا .. ولكن!..العنوان لا يبين محتوى الموضوع ..!!!


----------

